# My pig's favorite color is....



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

GREY! 

Anytime I wear grey, she annoints on me, particularly, that clothing item. I am positive it is not the detergent, I have always used All free and clear because of my daughter's allergies. It is not the fabric because she does it on grey sweats, tshirts, blankets, socks, etc. 

I even have a pair of PJ pant that are pink with a grey drawstring ribbon. She plays tug of war with the ribbon until she works herself up into a saliva filled frenzy. It's truly bizarre. I would get her grey fleece but I am afraid she would keel over in joy and never want to come out. 

:shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: That is hillarious, it's funny how they let you know little things like that. Thank you for sharing that, made me smile thinking of the things they do.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That's adorable! I wonder how many little things we miss. I just love it when people share their insights.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well that's just plain nutty. Gave me a good laugh though! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had some that preferred certain pieces of clothing but never a certain colour. Snow loved sweat pants but she wasn't chosey about colour. 

That's hilarious. :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol that blows my mind. Adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------

